

Show HN: My Food Pairings Mobile App - kbrower

I read "The Flavor Bible" and was inspired to make an app that adapted its ingredient recommendations as you built your recipe. The result is my app for android/iphone. The iphone link is below(made it free for today) and the android app is called "food flavor pairings"
======
ezrider4428
This is an good app. The UI needs a lot of work. Look at www.foodpairing.be
for some UI inspiration. Also, cooking is not just about ingredients its about
how and when to add each of the ingredients. For example, you wouldn't make a
gastrique by putting all the ingredients together then reducing, there is a
specific order in which ingredients need to be added to produce the best
flavors.

------
pietrofmaggi
"This app requires access to the internet to work..."

Seems a nice app, but the connection requirement is a bit too restrictive for
me.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
Just curious, why the downvote?

My house is very old and has large walls so 3G is out, and the kitchen is at
the limit of my WiFi router... so, for me, the connection requirement is a no-
no.

~~~
kbrower
I would love to make a version that will fit on the device, but for now the
database(several GB) is too big to be practical.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
I understand.

BTW it seems you found an interesting problem!

------
araneae
Cute! I'd prefer this in web app form, though, because I usually have my
laptop with me when I'm cooking.

~~~
kbrower
there is <http://foodguts.com>

------
kbrower
Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPfSLfViHsc>

Itunes link: itms://itunes.apple.com/us/app/food-pairings/id388447570?mt=8

------
smoody
fyi: iTunes shows the iPhone app price as $3.99 for me.

~~~
kbrower
Huh, I just changed it. Maybe its back now?

